

Hi HN, Are we the anti-eBay? - elboheme
http://hopponit.com
My friend and I are tackling group-buying on the web. Sign up to be notified when we launch.
======
DanielStraight
You appear to be vaporware to me.

Also, you appear to think @@@.@ is a valid email address, not to mention the
empty string. Makes me wonder if you think SQL injection is a valid email
address too.

~~~
elboheme
We aren't vaporware but thanks for the heads up on email validation / SQL
injection.

Perhaps we can have a better discussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=818342>

------
byoung2
It sounds a lot like this internet boom era company:
<http://news.cnet.com/2100-1017-250529.html>

" _2001: The financial woes of Mercata, which lets shoppers band together to
get discounts on items by purchasing them in bulk, are just another sign of
how cash-strapped Internet companies are having a hard time getting investors
to come back to the trough. It also marks another investment by Allen's
venture firm, Vulcan Ventures, that has folded its doors."_

~~~
crux_
I worked on another boom-era company with the same idea: actbig.com. And just
recently here on HN someone posted <http://groupon.com> which is part of this
most recent round o' startup frenzy.

------
byoung2
Hard to tell from just the splash page...

------
brk
Of course not.

You're a form on a webpage and an empty promise.

------
noodle
good question. you tell us.

------
movix
No

